# Chicago Architectural Boat Tours



## Chicago Help (Apr 7, 2009)

Where do Chicago Architectural Boat Tours originate?

How far from Union Station? Is it walkable?

Do they pick you up and drop you off?

Thanks


----------



## p&sr (Apr 7, 2009)

Chicago Help said:


> Where do Chicago Architectural Boat Tours originate?
> How far from Union Station? Is it walkable?
> 
> Do they pick you up and drop you off?


There are several companies that offer this. One of them is

http://www.shorelinesightseeing.com/

For this one, the tours start at Navy Pier. They DO pick you up and drop you off (for a small fee) via their own Water Taxi, which docks on the Chicago River right over the bridge from Union Station.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 7, 2009)

By the bridge on North Michigan and Wacker Drive, probably about 20 minutes from Union Station on foot.

As for picking you up and dropping you off, what do you mean? If you mean at your hotel then it's a bit hard as it's a boat! Might work in Venice! :lol:

Well worth it though, did one last year, bit cold in November but good value.

Good for photographs as well!

http://50031.fotopic.net/c1615884.html


----------



## Longford (Apr 8, 2009)

The river tours offered/operated by the Chicago Architectural Foundation are considered the best, and most worthy of support. You can learn more about them at this website: http://www.architecture.org/tours.aspx

Many of the tours start at the Michigan Avenue Bridge, which is probably a 20 minute walk from Union Station . . . following Wacker Drive from Union Station to Michigan Ave. You can easily take a taxi and the ride will probably take 5 minutes and cost about $6.00. There is no pick-up service available . . . provided by the companies providing the tours.


----------



## caravanman (Apr 8, 2009)

As another poster mentioned, there is a seperate sheduled regular "water taxi/bus" service from near union station: water taxi fares and map Fare is $2 each way to where most tours start, at Michigan Ave.

Ed B)


----------



## jamesontheroad (Apr 13, 2009)

If you enjoy the water tour, the Architecture Foundation also employ a number of docents to give informative walking tours of the downtown 'loop', some of which will take you inside skyscraper lobbies etc to get a better feel for some of the buildings. Book a place at the Architecture Foundation's gift shop and office at 224 S Michigan Ave, opposite the Art Institute and about a block south.

*j* :blink:


----------

